# Mettre des films sur Ipad



## brunodecourt (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de me proccurer un Ipad. 
Je voudrais mettre dessus des films, mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai essayé en faisant glisser dans Itunes, en copi coller, mais rien ne ce passe. Quelqu'un pourait il m'aidert? 
Merci par avance


----------



## Tosay (24 Janvier 2012)

Je suis une personne très faignante dans ce domaine donc je n'encode pas mes films et passe par un lecteur qui prend en charge presque tous les formats vidéos (.avi,.MKV...)

Ton film est bien encodé ? Car l'iPad ne lit qu'un format spécial 

Sinon, comme je le dis dans ma première phrase, j'utilise *AVPlayer* (payant) qui me sert à lire mes divx sur mon iPad.


----------



## daffyb (24 Janvier 2012)

tu peux essayer aussi Oplayer


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Janvier 2012)

Pour qu'Itunes accepte tes films il faut les encoder en mp4. Sinon, il faut installer une app qui lise tous les formats. Ces apps (gplayer, ace player, oplayer) sont souvent payantes. Une fois l'app installée, tu glisses les vidéos dedans en passant par Itunes >Ipad > ton app.


----------

